# What really happens during queen mating...



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonder what they are using for fuel in the smoker ?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

grozzie2 said:


> Wonder what they are using for fuel in the smoker ?


Not sure, but I bet it's organic.
:lpf:


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Good lord....


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder how they know the bees call it a SCARP.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

gone2seed said:


> I wonder how they know the bees call it a SCARP.


Most likely the sun spoke to the earth and said so, and the bees overheard the conversation.


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

....She was born with a fundamental imperative to deliver her hive’s message to the Sun..... 

LOL.......you have to admit though, very elegant and descriptive writing - it does kinda make me want to throw some windham hills new age whale songs on the ol 8 track, have a bowl of granola with some sprouts on it, and then strategically rearrange my crystals to re-allign the local cosmic energy forces to bring me wealth... 
Entertaining read though....


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

gone2seed said:


> I wonder how they know the bees call it a SCARP.


I'm glad you asked - 


> EARTH ACUPUNCTURE
> 
> These mating sites, the scarps, are earth acupuncture points, each a fountain of renewal for the earth, sending knowledge out to the heavens and coursing an acknowledging energy deep into the earth. This piercing energy is a union of heaven and earth. It is very important that these earth acupuncture points be stimulated by the natural union of the bees each year at their right time.
> 
> The lumens are tremendously holy and often near shrines as they are themselves holy entry points. People who move through these places feel uplifted in spirit and grounded in purpose.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

...but, but how can a drone sting the acupuncture points without a stinger? :scratch:


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Awwwww. I see the light now. :applause:


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had an old mentor once that kept crystals on the top of his hives. He said it pulled the positive energy from the air into the hive. I found a new mentor a short time later.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Matt903 said:


> I had an old mentor once that kept crystals on the top of his hives. He said it pulled the positive energy from the air into the hive. I found a new mentor a short time later.


:lpf:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Matt903 said:


> I found a new mentor a short time later.


Has your chakra recovered after leaving him?


----------



## jms86233 (Mar 18, 2015)

I sooooo knew that this is how queens were mated. It's about time someone else figured it out


----------



## CES (Feb 4, 2009)

grozzie2 said:


> Wonder what they are using for fuel in the smoker ?


You know pot is legal in Washington. (She is from WA). Heard her give her talk and promote her book at our bee club last summer.  I'll stick with "Mating biology of honey bees" WICWAS Press :applause:


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

grozzie2 said:


> Wonder what they are using for fuel in the smoker ?


purple powder?


"I can see clearly now!"


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

To believe the unbelievable is a test of your faith. Bee of good faith!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I am so putting crystals on my hives for the next mentee.
What color would be the most believable, then this is the best , when a hive gets mites, Ill remove the crystal and when I dies blame the thief who stole my crystal.......

ideas ideas.....

GG


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm having enough issues with the treatment free crowd and NOW YOU BRING ME THIS?????!!!!!!!


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

this is what happens when 6 year old threads are dredged up


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

LarryBud said:


> I'm having enough issues with the treatment free crowd and NOW YOU BRING ME THIS?????!!!!!!!


it is winter, is there no room in your day for entertainment?

GG


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

It's the Recommended Reading below all threads-sometimes something catches your eye before you see the date. But this one was good for a laugh.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Well if this thread is so old surely we should have been able to find out the truth, I told you guys its all about those spheres you hang up near your apiary which absorbs all this cosmic energy that allows all these marvelouse things that scarp around the sky to help the queens get mated. Everybody knows that.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

johno said:


> Well if this thread is so old surely we should have been able to find out the truth, I told you guys its all about those spheres you hang up near your apiary which absorbs all this cosmic energy that allows all these marvelouse things that scarp around the sky to help the queens get mated. Everybody knows that.


I tried your spheres johno, but the problem I ran into, somebody built a windmill next door, it's higher than my spheres and steals all the energy before it can get down to my stuff.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

johno said:


> Well if this thread is so old surely we should have been able to find out the truth, I told you guys its all about those spheres you hang up near your apiary which absorbs all this cosmic energy that allows all these marvelouse things that scarp around the sky to help the queens get mated. Everybody knows that.


I read that post and wish to commend you for using the term spheres. I can only imagine where the conversation would have gone had you said, Balls, instead. 

Alex


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Gray Goose said:


> I am so putting crystals on my hives for the next mentee.
> What color would be the most believable, then this is the best , when a hive gets mites, Ill remove the crystal and when I dies blame the thief who stole my crystal.......
> 
> ideas ideas.....
> ...


I vote for putting a glitter bomb in the top of your hive with lots of differnt colors


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

You think I am kidding about this sphere story, Did a bee tour of Slovenia some years back and visited an apiary where the keeper also practiced apitherapy. Now he had all these spheres hanging around his apiary, when we asked about his apitherapy and how he used bee stings in this way he informed us that his type of apitherapist no longer used actual bee stings as this was harmfull to bees . He now used little bee stickers with sacred writing around the bee and these you just stick on the problem area and all is cured. He would also sit a patient on a chair and stack bees comb on top of the patients head so that the energy could move from the combs into the patient. You see all this kind of mumbo jumbo even helps the bees crawl very well cause I saw more bees crawling around his hives than flying, guess with all those crawlers he must make a lot of ground honey.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

johno said:


> You think I am kidding about this sphere story, Did a bee tour of Slovenia some years back and visited an apiary where the keeper also practiced apitherapy. Now he had all these spheres hanging around his apiary, when we asked about his apitherapy and how he used bee stings in this way he informed us that his type of apitherapist no longer used actual bee stings as this was harmfull to bees . He now used little bee stickers with sacred writing around the bee and these you just stick on the problem area and all is cured. He would also sit a patient on a chair and stack bees comb on top of the patients head so that the energy could move from the combs into the patient. You see all this kind of mumbo jumbo even helps the bees crawl very well cause I saw more bees crawling around his hives than flying, guess with all those crawlers he must make a lot of ground honey.


Wow, we need to figure out how to do this and make buckets of ducats. As they say, there's one born every minute! We could get Greg V (or B) a swami hat and he could run the show!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Its all about that sacred writing.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

johno said:


> Its all about that sacred writing.


Ok, you're the inventor, make something up-it doesn't need to make any sense-hell, spelling isn't important either. just print big, Greg's eye aren;'t as good as they used to bee!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok I will stack some frames of comb on top of my head and see if I can come up with some of that sacred stuff.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

LarryBud said:


> Wow, we need to figure out how to do this and make buckets of ducats. As they say, there's one born every minute! We could get Greg V (or B) a swami hat and he could run the show!


I recon maybe you did not study long enough.
stay longer next time and lean this mystic practice.
You may have a monopoly on it,, folks needing healing will come for miles...

GG


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

johno said:


> You think I am kidding about this sphere story, Did a bee tour of Slovenia some years back and visited an apiary where the keeper also practiced apitherapy. Now he had all these spheres hanging around his apiary, when we asked about his apitherapy and how he used bee stings in this way he informed us that his type of apitherapist no longer used actual bee stings as this was harmfull to bees . He now used little bee stickers with sacred writing around the bee and these you just stick on the problem area and all is cured. He would also sit a patient on a chair and stack bees comb on top of the patients head so that the energy could move from the combs into the patient. You see all this kind of mumbo jumbo even helps the bees crawl very well cause I saw more bees crawling around his hives than flying, guess with all those crawlers he must make a lot of ground honey.


 If you were replying to me, yes I thought you were kidding. Your clarification makes me want to stay even closer to home! 

Alex


----------

